# Basket recommendations for Londinium L1



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

I know this has been discussed, but I am interested in whether there is any consensus and whether it has shifted since I last searched threads. I picked up a second PF for my L1 and want to get a second basket so I can use both when needed. The PF I had uses a Londinium double basket. I get decent results, though I feel like I am getting more spraying than I was getting with my previous machine. I seem to typically use medium roasts with around 14-15g in that basket (though I have to be careful since that seems to push close to the limit). I like a relatively large shot, but I am worried about choking the machine.

I was looking at the VST baskets, though not sure what size would be the best choice. I could also just pick up another of the Londinium ones (which are also less expensive than the VST). Any suggestions? If I found a nice solution I might just go ahead and get two of the same.

Also - any thoughts on ridged versus ridgeless? Why would I want the ridged one? (I have had both and am not sure I really understand the relative utility of the two options)

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I still use the 15g VST basket, it gives you the flexibility to go short or long without pushing the limitations of the fixed volume of water. You may also consider the small ims Basket, either way ho ridge less


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Use a 20grm VST ridgeless almost exclusively doing between 18-19.5grms depending on the bean I'm using. Using an EK, I stick with a 1:2 brew ratio - find results are very consistent.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the comments - any suggestions for where to order the VST from?

Oh, and does anyone know if the spouts on these portafilters can be changed - I saw that you can order a double spout (e.g., see link below) and I wonder if I can swap the single spout for something like that.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/double-porta-filter-spout-with-3-8-fitting.html

The page with the PFs on the Londinium site doesn't provide much detail.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I still use the 15g VST basket, it gives you the flexibility to go short or long without pushing the limitations of the fixed volume of water. You may also consider the small ims Basket, either way ho ridge less


Completely agree with Dave here. 15g gives you loads of scope to get into those 1:2.5 ratios without running out of water.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh, we have the VSTs, so do Has Bean I think.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I use a 15g VST, dosing between 15 and 16g. Occasionally I'll use an 18g VST but tend to switch back after a few shots as I prefer the 1:2 ratios the 15 is so suited to.

My L1 came with a double spout PF and I took it off and replaced it with a teflon coated single spout from Torr. It's easily done, requiring a little brute force.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I prefer the 1:2 ratio with an 18g dose so 36g out.

VST or IMS baskets readily available online.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Does anyone know whether the Londinium buttom tamper (58.5mm) will work with a VST basket (listed as a max on 58.4 in some documentation i saw - but at that scale I wonder whether it works in practice). Any thoughts on the IMS options in comparison to VST for this machine? (like the B70 2T ones in either 24.5 or 26.5mm tall?)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

My tamper is a 58.55 it works tie ht a vst basket . Reiss recommends vst baskets now also


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> My tamper is a 58.55 it works tie ht a vst basket . Reiss recommends vst baskets now also


Great - thanks! I ran into his thread recommending the IMS,, which is why they came to mind - sounds like I just need to grab one of the VST ones and be done with it...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

evoman said:


> Does anyone know whether the Londinium buttom tamper (58.5mm) will work with a VST basket (listed as a max on 58.4 in some documentation i saw - but at that scale I wonder whether it works in practice). Any thoughts on the IMS options in comparison to VST for this machine? (like the B70 2T ones in either 24.5 or 26.5mm tall?)


I like the IMS ones. If you look online at comparison reviews some prefer the IMS and other the VST.

The b70 26.5 comfortably takes an 18-19g dose, leaving a bit of headroom.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I can confirm the londinium button tamper fits vst baskets nicely as that's what I have. I have two ims baskets and the tamper is actually too big for one of them.

I prefer 15g doses and use the 15g vst when possible. I sometimes find that light roasts needing a very fine grind give me some channeling so I up dose and grind a bit coarser in the 18g vst.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

fluffles said:


> I can confirm the londinium button tamper fits vst baskets nicely as that's what I have. I have two ims baskets and the tamper is actually too big for one of them.
> 
> I prefer 15g doses and use the 15g vst when possible. I sometimes find that light roasts needing a very fine grind give me some channeling so I up dose and grind a bit coarser in the 18g vst.


I suppose that's a good reason to just go with the VST (thought I might save a bit given that the IMS seems a bit cheaper, but if it means I risk the tamper no working then it's not worth it!). Thanks for the input.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Okay, so here's a stupid question - the 18g basket seems more widely available than the 15g (though I can see places to get either) - but is there a major reason to get a 15 instead of an 18, in the sense of what is the major problem with under-dosing the 18 if I want to use a bit less? Is the extra headroom in the basket the problem? I imagine that this is the issue, but just want to make sure I am understanding the issue before I order a basket - thanks


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Yep that's it. VST recommend dosing within 1g of the baskets stated capacity.


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

@evoman For VST recomended dosing is +/- 1gr from the size of vst basket...but if you need any correction during extraction its better to go to minus 1gr part ,because of you go up,you will need to change grind size to coarser and than its big chance to reduce extraction yield around 1/2% (which will make extraction taste sour)...

Please read something from this link,its really good to know something from people who do good job for us:

http://www.baristahustle.com/for-a-good-puck/

Or

http://www.baristahustle.com/espresso-recipes-analyzing-dose/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

evoman said:


> Is the extra headroom in the basket the problem? I imagine that this is the issue, but just want to make sure I am understanding the issue before I order a basket - thanks


No single basket will cover all situations. If you are pulling an espresso - particularly with a dark roast, the 15grm is ideal. If you want to punch through milk, you need to dose more so an 18grm or 20grm is best. IMO, it's always better with a Londinium to underdose a VST by around a gram to allow the puck to have sufficient space to swell during pre-infusion without hitting the shower screen and thereby impacting on evenness of extraction.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> No single basket will cover all situations. If you are pulling an espresso - particularly with a dark roast, the 15grm is ideal. If you want to punch through milk, you need to dose more so an 18grm or 20grm is best. IMO, it's always better with a Londinium to underdose a VST by around a gram to allow the puck to have sufficient space to swell during pre-infusion without hitting the shower screen and thereby impacting on evenness of extraction.


Good advice - I think i will go with the 15g and just do a second shot if I want to really up the punch (plus, I typically use a darker roast). With the fixed volume of water I usually just pull the shot glass off when I hit the desired result, and I would start to worry about running into the max volume at 18g (okay, I know that I should be able to pull a 18g shot from the machine, but that sounds like the maximum you want given the fixed volume, and so running up against that limitation worries me).


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

evoman said:


> Good advice - I think i will go with the 15g and just do a second shot if I want to really up the punch (plus, I typically use a darker roast). With the fixed volume of water I usually just pull the shot glass off when I hit the desired result, and I would start to worry about running into the max volume at 18g (okay, I know that I should be able to pull a 18g shot from the machine, but that sounds like the maximum you want given the fixed volume, and so running up against that limitation worries me).


Without adding to any potential confusion - I always use 17g in an 18g VST basket and aim for 34g out - with that there is still plenty of run off out of the LI.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Just my 2 pence worth, I find the ims much more forgiving if you like a central poor


----------



## mfortin (Mar 19, 2014)

Have you ever tried the Reneka micro-sieve?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Xpenno


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

mfortin said:


> Have you ever tried the Reneka micro-sieve?


Yup, if you're looking to extract then it's shite. If you want one then you can buy mine.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

I ended up ordering a 18g VST - I have the smaller one from Londinium (it's ca. 15g), so I figured that 18g would add some flexibility and allow me to experiment with a larger shot. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good choice.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

evoman said:


> Good advice - I think i will go with the 15g and just do a second shot if I want to really up the punch (plus, I typically use a darker roast). With the fixed volume of water I usually just pull the shot glass off when I hit the desired result, and I would start to worry about running into the max volume at 18g (okay, I know that I should be able to pull a 18g shot from the machine, but that sounds like the maximum you want given the fixed volume, and so running up against that limitation worries me).


I comfortably dose up to 19g with no issues (or special moves), extract 36 grams or so before blonding starts and I pull the cup.

The L1 can handle those doses just fine.


----------



## mfortin (Mar 19, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> Yup, if you're looking to extract then it's shite. If you want one then you can buy mine.


I have tried it with a L1 and EK and it works just fine...


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

mfortin said:


> I have tried it with a L1 and EK and it works just fine...


Sorry, I'm guessing that when you say extract you are referring to what it looks like it the time taken etc. I'm talking about amount of coffee goodness extracted during the shot and if you're looking to get above about 15% EY then this is not the basket for you.....


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

mfortin said:


> I have tried it with a L1 and EK and it works just fine...


It does make for the most amazing looking ek extractions I've ever seen though


----------

